
Semi-Automatic Gun 95% 3D Printed - vskarine
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/03/this-semi-automatic-machine-gun-is-95-percent-3d-printed/
======
bozdar
Does this Semi-Automatic 3D printed gun feed a hungry one semi-automatically?

